# Hurt ram.



## Jwlambs (Sep 9, 2018)

I have a ram that had injured his back. He is currently on a régime of banamine, penicillin and lots of tlc. I get him up 2-3 X's a day. My question is now his penis is hanging out of its sheath. Not hard. Not crusty. He has no trouble peeing. What could be wrong?


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 10, 2018)

Welcome!
What breed of sheep?  How old?  Where are you located?
Back injury could have damaged nerves?  How did he hurt his back?  Why on antibiotic?  Does he have a fever, which would indicate infection. The banamine I understand for pain and inflammation.

Things like tetanus, deer Menegeal worm, even rabies, can cause symptoms you describe.


----------

